# Meateater Habanero BBQ Sauce



## meateater (May 13, 2010)

QTY INGREDIENT
16 oz. Tomato Sauce
8 oz. Pineapple Juice
6 tbs.  Dark Brown Sugar
6 tbs.  Honey
2 tbs.  Cumin
1 ts. Hickory Liquid Smoke
1 ts. Garlic Powder
1 ts. Onion Powder
8 oz. Red Wine Vinegar
1/2 ts. Course Black Pepper
4 oz. Lemon Juice
4 tbs.  Mezzetta Habanero Sauce
1 ts. Cayenne Pepper
2 Serrano Pepper Diced X-Small
2 tbs.  Guava Jelly
Mix all together in a crock pot. Go to work and when you come home it's done. It's got a nice light sweet 
taste and that kick on the back end. The secret ingredient is the "Mezzetta Habanero Sauce". I tried other 
habanero sauces and they don't cut it for me. Enjoy!


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 13, 2010)

I am going to make this soon, that sounds like an awesome sauce. Can you sub pureed Habs for the sauce??


----------



## meateater (May 13, 2010)

I'm sure you could, just add a bit at a time till it's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Give a review on how you like it along with any changes you might make.


----------

